# Atlantis (hotel) advice



## Steamboat Bill (Apr 9, 2007)

I am considering going to Atlantis in August for a Thursday-Sunday trip. This is too short for Harborside and would like to stay in the Royal Towers or the new tower (forgot name).

Does anyone have any advice on how to get the best deals in booking a hotel there as everything seems mega-expensive.


----------



## lvhmbh (Apr 9, 2007)

Have you ever gambled there?  We are always getting offers for free stays through the casino host.  We went once and stayed at the Royal Towers.  Linda


----------



## pointsjunkie (Apr 9, 2007)

they have ts promo's ,e-mail me privately and i can give you the person who you cab get in touch with.


----------



## debraxh (Apr 16, 2007)

You can also sign up on their website to receive notification of promos.  They often have some pretty good deals.


----------



## gmarine (Apr 16, 2007)

While the Royal tower is the newest, the rooms only have step out balconies, not full balconies like the Coral and Beach towers do. For that reason I prefer the other two towers versus the Royal.


----------



## laxmom (Apr 17, 2007)

Just curious, why is it too short for Harborside?  We were able to rent there last spring for my son and new daughter-in-law's honeymoon.  They were there 5 nights.  But it actually cost less to rent a 1 bedroom at Harborside than the room in the Royal Towers.  Like half the cost on the deal I found on Travelocity.  They didn't use the kitchen much but did enjoy the extra space.

We stayed in the Royal Towers on 2 previous visits and toured Harborside.  All of the rooms (regardless of which tower) are nice hotel type rooms.  One difference is the size of the beds.  I believe the Royal Towers is the only one which offers 2 queen sized beds.  At least that is how it used to be.


----------



## Dani (Apr 20, 2007)

There are always deals in the summer months and especially Sunday-Thursday.  I just posted a deal a few weeks back that was through May on the Travel Board.   Sign up for the www.travelzoo.com "Top 20 deals" of the week.  They will often find Atlantis deals first.  Also, the travel section of your newspaper will often have these deals.

  BTW, I agree with gmarine.  I've stayed in the Royal Towers as well as the Coral and Beach Towers before.  IMHO, it's not worth the extra money to stay in the Royal Towers.  Worse yet, you will not even have a balcony that you can sit on unless you are staying in the most expensive rooms within the Royal Towers.   It's newer, shinier, and pretty, but the room size is basically the same as in the other Towers.   Also, you might want to consider staying at the Comfort Suites which is next door to the Beach Towers as you will get the same priviliges as if ou stayed at the Atlantis including the use of the pools, etc.  Just be careful, the prices at the Comfort Suites can be the same as staying at the Beach Towers at the Atlantis.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Apr 20, 2007)

I want to stay at the Royal Towers as they are the closest to the pools, slides, etc and we are traveling with another fmaily and we all have kids 8-11yo and don't want to walk, shuttle to the beach.

Also, we like the newer rooms there and the larger beds. If I was there for a week, I would go to Harborside.

I finally found a FANTASTIC deal (for me) and it was on the Spiritair.com web site and they bundeled air, hotel, ttransfers, taxes, tips, etc in one price that was MUCH LOWER than if I did it separately.


----------

